# screen: command not found



## setevoy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi to all.

I have one problem:


```
$ screen- r
-bash: screen-: command not found
```


```
$ which screen
/usr/local/bin/screen
```


```
$ ls -la | grep screen
-rw-rw-r--   1 setevoy  setevoy        634 Jul 22  2012 .screenrc
```

But yesterday it was there. And under root it started, but .screenrc was missing. Where is it? I don't have any idea  It was in /root - but now I don't have it.

`$ ls -la /root/ | grep screen`

I didn't do anything "strange" with screen in the last few days, it has just gone away. Has anybody seen something like this earlier? Thanks for tips.

P.S. The problem was solved by `make deinstall; make reinstall`, but the question "What the heck was that?" is still actual.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2013)

What is your PATH set to?


----------



## setevoy (Sep 9, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What is your PATH set to?



Nothing unusual:


```
$ echo $PATH
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/setevoy/bin
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2013)

setevoy said:
			
		

> ```
> $ screen- r
> -bash: screen-: command not found
> ```


Note that it's `screen -r` not `screen- r`


----------



## setevoy (Sep 9, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Note that it's `screen -r` not `screen- r`



O, really... But why was /root/.screenrc missing? And yesterday evening I also made a typo? :\ Well, anyway, I think I can put _SOLVED_ here. Nobody now will be able to find what the problem was 

Thanks, @SirDice.


----------

